# Electro Controls



## jstevens (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey has anybody heard of a company called Electro-Controls? The little theater I work at has a patch panel made by them. Now my school is re-doing their theater and I want them to get a dimmer/circuit patch panel. The theater I work at has this panel, plugs, floor pockets, dimmers, and wiring harnesses made by them.

all_around_techie


----------



## squigish (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes. In fact, there's an entire thread about them, albeit with a different name in the title, but it's the same company, the origonal poster was just misremembering the name.

http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-2125.html


----------



## falcon (Mar 30, 2005)

can you describe what the patch panel looks like?


----------



## jstevens (Mar 30, 2005)

Sure. It is very big, with brown painted metal paneling. There are sliders with various colors on them, to represent where the groups of plugs are. All the way across are the plug/circuit sliders. Up and down numbers represent the dimmers. You would move the slider up or down to patch that circuit to a dimmer. You could patch as many sliders to dimmers as long as the dimmer can hold that amount of power(it has no physical power limit). All along the top are the circuit breakers for the slider. Odd numbered outlets/circuits/sliders are on the top and the evens are on the bottom. This is probably not important but the circuit breakers are rated for 20 amps and the theater was built in 1978. I do not know when the lighting hardware was re-done but i think late 1980s to early 1990s

Jeff
(my real name)


----------



## falcon (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats what I thought, it is exactly like ours, except that all our sliders are yellow and some of them are missing the slider so its just a white piece of plastic there that is hell to move. Plus ours doesn't work properly unless you turn off the breaker then move the slider all teh way down then up to where you want it, but if you miss it, you have to bring it all teh way down again and then up. IT is a royal pain to do. Also ours is backstage and our board is in the booth so i have to constantly run back and forth, i would prefer to do soft patching all the time and not have to deal with a patch panel at all


----------



## Fusiondude (Apr 1, 2005)

We have an Electro Controls system but no patch panel. It's patched through the board, probably a later system than yours.


----------



## Les (Apr 2, 2005)

I would rather have an Expression 3 and not have to worry about patching at all. Even soft-patching has limitations.


----------



## JasonH (May 3, 2005)

ELECTRO CONTROLS!!!!!!!!!!!

my theatre is full of it!!!
channel strips, fresnels, lekos, scoops, scoops, scoops, channel strips and ummm scoops!!!!

About 30 scoops, 30 fresnels, 18 lekos and 4 strip lights. Dimming and control was by them too. 

The 48 EC dimmers (3.6kw each) were replaced with 96 way Strand CD-80 rack. old EC board replaced with Strand GSX. Scoops and Fresnels are still in service. I JUST took the last 12 EC lekos out of service tonight. It was kind of sad considering they had been there for the last 35 years. They have been replaced with strand zoom lekos. 

EC install was done in 1969/70 and cost $130,000 all fundraised by students!!!!!!!!!


----------



## propmonkey (May 3, 2005)

what were the ec lekos? were they the parellipshperes? and you have how many scoops?? wow, i have 6, and i only use 4.


----------



## JasonH (May 3, 2005)

They resemble a box type leko and they have a 8" fresnel lens in them. One knob in the front, one knob in the back. They are GIANT.

Never seen anything like them anywhere else and nobody has ever seen anything like them before.


----------



## propmonkey (May 3, 2005)

oh, then those arent a parallipshere. they are our best instruments(atleast untill the 2 s4 zooms arrive)


----------



## ship (May 4, 2005)

EC lekos as described, never seen one before. Please post a photo. The Photometrics Handbook has a bunch of types but they no doubt don't do the fixture justice and I can't pick out the model in curiosity.

Always a shame to completely remove from the inventory. Hope you are just storing them away somewhere if not selling or giving away.


----------



## propmonkey (May 4, 2005)

heres a photo of it he sent me. he said they used it as a follow spot and the knob on the back they used as a douser.


----------



## ship (May 4, 2005)

Now there is a simple follow spot to teach how to with. What's the fixture next to it? Love a side, top and front view of all also. Plus model numbers.

Hope those from hs.tech reading the debate about if some school should go with the actor body pack sensor and automated follow spot or joy stick controlled follow spot realize what a glammer of a world they live in in comparision.

Too bad there is not a more equal distribution of funding amongst schools.


----------



## propmonkey (May 4, 2005)

i recongized the fixture to the left right away. its a strand sdl. it looks like our 30 degree ones.


----------



## JasonH (May 4, 2005)

The followspot mod was done by students at the school AFAIK.
They are heavy and awkward to work with. Technically they are not Electro Controls - they are "Control Lighting"
The knobs on the side are marked with the EC logo however.


I'll see if i can find more pics.


----------



## JasonH (May 4, 2005)

well, no more pics of the EC leko, but i'll take some soon.


The ubiquitous electro controls 'channel strips' and a 6" control lighting fresnel.


a control lighting scoop sitting on a channel strip.


Page scanned from the 1970 (first year) yearbook. The altspot is still there (not in use) and this is about all the info I have on the old system. The dimmers (48x3.6kw) were replaced with 2 cd-80 packs. Then those were replaced with a full cd-80 rack.


----------



## Les (May 5, 2005)

yup, its definitely a Strand Lekolite. We have a few of those still hanging around at the theatre. They give a nice beam given their age.


----------



## Les (May 5, 2005)

(from the previous page)


----------



## JasonH (May 5, 2005)

given their age???
they are a little over 10 years old.....


----------



## ship (May 5, 2005)

My comments, in that I love looking at photos and noticing things about gear in use but not saying that what works is wrong persay. More the attempt to learn how and why it's done in the field especially the way it has been in the past by way of comment/questions and discussion.

Interesting that the channel strips are bolted thru in mounting fixtures, unless there is tubing inside to protect bolt from hitting the internal wires. I would not think the gutter was structural, and I know it's against code to use a wire way for means of attachment/thru-bolting unless using a seperated area for mounting and wire way. Not that it is not done especially with lamp bars, just the first I have seen any thing like this in a perminant install.

Wondering where the batten pipe normally associated with such power strips are for mounting to?

Or is this the type of strip that has the Unistrut slot for mounting fixtures to it?

Interesting also that the scoop's up side down, though most lamps today have universal burn. I'm used to the "Burn Base UP" when I see radial fixtures. Is that second chain in the photo a safety cable for the scoop? What is it bolted to on the fixture?

Interesting the jack chain in use. I take it for granted the rusty steel strap is the means of mounting and not the chain.

Now that's a Fresnel. One heck of a knob atop it. Kind of looks like a Century/Strand. Where's it's safety cable?


----------



## JasonH (May 6, 2005)

Now, for the record those pictures are about 4 years old from when i started being involved at this theatre.

....
Or is this the type of strip that has the Unistrut slot for mounting fixtures to it?
Yes it is!


Interesting also that the scoop's up side down, though most lamps today have universal burn. I'm used to the "Burn Base UP" when I see radial fixtures. Is that second chain in the photo a safety cable for the scoop? What is it bolted to on the fixture?

The scoop is bolted to the unistrut. This fixture just takes a 500 lamp, the ones that are basically a giant version of your household 100 watt lamp. AFAIK there is no safety chain on this fixture. The chain you see was just for decoration as far as i could tell.


Interesting the jack chain in use. I take it for granted the rusty steel strap is the means of mounting and not the chain.

The chain you see was installed by the electricians when they redid the auditorium.

Now that's a Fresnel. One heck of a knob atop it. Kind of looks like a Century/Strand. Where's it's safety cable?

Its Electrocontrols all the way. Everything is! No safety cable of course...


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 6, 2005)

Hey hey! I've got those channel strip things, a patch rack, and a 2 preset board from these guys. Not bad! Cept it's about to be removed during a refurbishment.

With regards to Ship's comments, when our school put the lights in, they put the strips above scaff bars to take the loads, and I'd personally not be happy with mounting lights directly onto the strips. No flexibility and possible internal wiring issues. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## JasonH (May 8, 2005)

whats the model on that board?


----------



## fosstech (May 16, 2005)

Ahhh...looks just like ours  We've been slowly replacing our Electro-Controls instruments (with asbestos insulated cables 8O ) with ETC Source Fours and Colortran 6" fresnels. We still have many of the old fresnels, they're so dang inefficient. They're like flashlights compared to the Colortrans. And the EC ellipsoidals, no contest, the S4's are at least 5x brighter with an HPL 575. We don't use the old EC ellipsoidals any more, and we avoid using the EC fresnels. But in a crunch we sometimes do.

We also have an EC dimming system, installed with the facility in 1972. Half the presets are dead in the board, dimmer #15 works half the time, the dimmer rack has almost burned down the place countless times, and many of our circuits are intermittent. One of them works when the electric is down, but doesn't work when it's up. And our first electric is just about to break in half, you can see the center stage joint connecting the two strips together bending and pulling apart.

This summer we're getting it replaced with an ETC Sensor SR48 rack with D20 dimmers, an Express 48/96, as well as many new instruments; 10 new Colortran 6" fresnels, bringing our inventory of those up to 12, 6 Source Fours, bringing our inventory up to 23, 3 each of the 15-30 degree and 25-50 degree Source Four zoom, 6 new Altman R40 borderlights (we don't have any now), and 9 new Altman 14" scoops for the scrim lighting, adding to the many EC scoops that still work.

We're also getting new sound (EAW KF650, Crown CTs, Mackie TT24), but that goes in the other board


----------



## Manofmayo (May 19, 2005)

I thought EC died a firey death in the late 80's.  

I always thought most of the equipment sucked except the controllers. In the late 80's Western Washington Univ had a slider patch w/ 48 dimmers and a 36 ch dimmer rack from EC controlled by an EC board. At the time it was pretty cool cuz it had softpatching, a separate monitor and a couple of wheels for cross fading. It was easy to run and to program.

The whole system was replaced when the slider patch caught fire in my senior year (I think 1990). I think it was replaced by Colortran.


----------



## Tweedle (Sep 19, 2010)

wow. nostalgia. 

I had an Electro Controls "Celebrity Edition" console. No monitor. I think because we didn't know you could do that (have a monitor). Just those pretty red lights. I would mod my Expression 3 to use those keys if I could. 

*KACHUNK, KACHUNK* 

"Did record?" 

"Uh... sure."


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 19, 2010)

This?


The Electro Controls Archive: The Celebrity Console

Interesting to note the Wireless Hand-held Remote. Very advanced for 1983.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 19, 2010)

In 1975 we got an earlier memory board that what is pictured. No softpatch, it still patched through the slider system we all remember. It was a variation of of a two scene board that only had one set of physical dimmers. You could record a cue stack and play it back but it was extremely unreliable. 
The theatre has the same wire duct/ficture hanging system pictured above. The other schools in the area that had the same system had pipes installed to hang the instruments.


----------



## misterm (Sep 20, 2010)

our auditorium has EC everything, dimmers, console, instruments, etc. And none of it works. The previous teachers didn't take care of anything and now we can't get any of it to work. I had a guy come take a look at replacing it and we don't have nearly the money for it.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 21, 2010)

What isn't working? If you have the old slider type patch panel, that should be pretty bulletproof. What board do you have and isn't working on that. The instruments were not great new so they are what they are but you may be able to cobble together some. List what problems you are having and take pictures if possible. There are enough old guard guys around here we might to get you something going.


----------



## misterm (Sep 21, 2010)

the problem is, i inherited it from the previous teachers in their current state and have no clue whas wrong and don't know enough about them to diagnose. i'll take a few pictures and post them though.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 21, 2010)

Right off the bat, if you have the slider system I mentioned go through you instruments and patch to the AM. This is a test circuit and two things should happen, the light should come on but it also should show on the meter mounted n the patch bay. If the light doesn't come on then you have to troubleshoot the light. The easiest thing is to plug it in a known working circuit. If it doesn't work then check the lamp and plug. If it does come on then you have a problem with the original circuit. If it isn't a circuit breaker, which should be on the patch board, then get an electrician to check it. If you don't have bad circuits or lights then you need to check your board. Find a working circuit and patch it starting at dimmer one and check each dimmer. Once you have gone trough your dimmers, check all your masters. Most EC boards had a grand master, which must be up for the presets to work, an independant master, an A/B sub master for each scene and a x/y split master. Above each dimmer on all the EC boards I used was a three position switch, it switch each dimmer between sub A, sub B or independant master. The A/B master also had a two position switch which assigned them between the grand master and the independant master. 
The only reason I bring all the master info up is to make sure you have everything in the proper switch mode to correctly test your board. Post pictures of your board and patch panel. Also locate where the actual dimmers are located. Sometimes on a small system they are in the bottom of the patch panel. I have also seen them two rooms way. 
One other thing that you may find is ghosting channels. This is where you have the dimmer at zero but the light stays on a little. Simple to fix but we will need more info for that.


----------



## WOLFIE (Oct 20, 2011)

TO FIX "GHOSTS" ARE THE ADJUSTMENTS A,B,C USEFUL? THEY APPEAR TO AFFECT THE LIGHTS BRIGHTNESS. HAVE NO USER MANUAL OR ANY BASIC INFO, SO AM PURELY USING OBSERVATION WHILE TWEAKING. ALSO COULD THE SCR'S BE LEAKING IF THE POSITION CONTROL VOLTAGE FROM THE SLIDER CONTROL PANEL IS SUFFICIENT? (APROX 15 VOLTS)WE HAVE PROBLEMS WITH FUSES IN DIMMER BOXES(BLACK SLIDE IN BUCKETS). COULD SCR'S CAUSE THESE 1/16 AMP FUSES TO GO. THEY APPEAR TO BE FEEDBACK FROM OUTPUT TO DRIVE THE LIGHTS.
MANY PROBLEMS WERE FIXED BY US WITH REPAIRING CRACKED SOLDER RUNS ON SLIDER BOARD IN SLIDER CONTROL PANEL.


----------



## chausman (Oct 20, 2011)

WOLFIE said:


> TO FIX "GHOSTS" ARE THE ADJUSTMENTS A,B,C USEFUL? THEY APPEAR TO AFFECT THE LIGHTS BRIGHTNESS. HAVE NO USER MANUAL OR ANY BASIC INFO, SO AM PURELY USING OBSERVATION WHILE TWEAKING. ALSO COULD THE SCR'S BE LEAKING IF THE POSITION CONTROL VOLTAGE FROM THE SLIDER CONTROL PANEL IS SUFFICIENT? (APROX 15 VOLTS)WE HAVE PROBLEMS WITH FUSES IN DIMMER BOXES(BLACK SLIDE IN BUCKETS). COULD SCR'S CAUSE THESE 1/16 AMP FUSES TO GO. THEY APPEAR TO BE FEEDBACK FROM OUTPUT TO DRIVE THE LIGHTS.
> MANY PROBLEMS WERE FIXED BY US WITH REPAIRING CRACKED SOLDER RUNS ON SLIDER BOARD IN SLIDER CONTROL PANEL.



Welcome to ControlBooth! Take a moment later to introduce yourself in the new members forum!

Just a suggestion, on an internet forum, using all caps LIKE THIS is considered yelling, and some people on here won't even read what you had to say. Just so you know.

And, this thread is over 6 years old, so be careful of the dates. All_Around_Techie hasn't been back in a long time as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 20, 2011)

WOLFIE said:


> TO FIX "GHOSTS" ARE THE ADJUSTMENTS A,B,C USEFUL? THEY APPEAR TO AFFECT THE LIGHTS BRIGHTNESS. HAVE NO USER MANUAL OR ANY BASIC INFO, SO AM PURELY USING OBSERVATION WHILE TWEAKING. ALSO COULD THE SCR'S BE LEAKING IF THE POSITION CONTROL VOLTAGE FROM THE SLIDER CONTROL PANEL IS SUFFICIENT? (APROX 15 VOLTS)WE HAVE PROBLEMS WITH FUSES IN DIMMER BOXES(BLACK SLIDE IN BUCKETS). COULD SCR'S CAUSE THESE 1/16 AMP FUSES TO GO. THEY APPEAR TO BE FEEDBACK FROM OUTPUT TO DRIVE THE LIGHTS.
> MANY PROBLEMS WERE FIXED BY US WITH REPAIRING CRACKED SOLDER RUNS ON SLIDER BOARD IN SLIDER CONTROL PANEL.


The EC systems are a 0/15v system. Depending on the system it either used two SCRs or a triac, I don't remember the specific number. I used to have a bag of the ttriacs that an EC repair tech gave me. What school are you in, I can't be that far from you.


----------



## WOLFIE (Oct 21, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> The EC systems are a 0/15v system. Depending on the system it either used two SCRs or a triac, I don't remember the specific number. I used to have a bag of the ttriacs that an EC repair tech gave me. What school are you in, I can't be that far from you.


 the system uses the two scrs.replacing both would be $150 to $200 per dimmer so am hesitant to replace on a whim. north dorchester high school. was it the triacs that were the easy ghost fix you had?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 21, 2011)

No, that is just the dimmer curve adjustment. Are your dimmers in cases or just mounted under the patch panel? I am in Salisbury so I could slip up if you need. I am going to Charlottesville to do My Fair Lady Sunday through Wed. I could come by after I come back. You are only 15 minutes away.
My experience is when a triac or SCR blows it goes to no control full. My understanding is it could also have full off or partial control. I have never seen that but I bow to some of these guys that have seen it. I have used EC at WiHi,Bennett,Mardela,WYCC, SU and Parkside.


----------



## WOLFIE (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for your info. 
Have had the full on or off indications many times. Usually replaced 1/16 amp fuse and it works again. But have used 15 plus fuses and did not document repair work on individual units. Suspect I may have replaced fuse more than once on same unit. May be that as the scr heats up it surges. That size fuse can't take much. The last two that failed and took the fuse out were driving multiple lights, more lights more current. I may be repairing at idle and be setting up sure failure under high load. 
The dimmers are in cases(5"x9"x14") that slide in a large rack. Black-faced with A,B,C adjustments and pos control and load test points.
Will contact when you return. Good luck.


----------



## TheLightmaster (Sep 3, 2014)

JasonH said:


> well, no more pics of the EC leko, but i'll take some soon.
> 
> 
> The ubiquitous electro controls 'channel strips' and a 6" control lighting fresnel.
> ...


So I was helping service this venue. The lighting system has gone to crap. The students are no longer allowed in cats, and the stage grid is inaccessible due to a lack of lift or ladder. The catwalks are now filled with mostly burnt out scoops and fresnels, which do not work at that that throw distance. There are no striplights anymore, and not enough track clips to do a proper stage plot. I helped them get a donation of old fixtures from the local community theatre that donated the strand zooms. Sorry to revive a necropost, but I just feel like I gotta comment on the sorry state this venue has fallen into. What was the reason for decomissioning the original EC ERSs?


----------



## JasonH (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow. This really takes me back!

The old EC ers spots were decommissioned because they were falling apart and wouldn't fit in the ceiling pockets. 

It's probably for he best that they got rid of the old genie lift they had. It wasn't in the best shape. 

It's sad that the Earl has fallen apart. How's the sound system doing? Is the GSX still kicking?


----------



## Fresnel96 (Jan 1, 2015)

I am currently a tech at Earl and have been rather interested in the old dimming system, so I am glad I found this.

The GSX is still the main board and it still works fine, except for 3 ghosting submasters, but with 21 working submasters that doesn't bother us at all. Just last year we received an ETC Express from a local theatre because the GSX wasn't booting up anymore. After reinstalling the operating software (with a floppy disk!) it started booting fine and we still use it since it is the board the other lighting techs and I are most familiar with. The Express is basically our backup board if the GSX dies or starts having issues again. 

The part of the lighting system that is in the worst condition is the CD-80, which completely failed and died in January and took them until March to fix. Apparently the dimmer hadn't been serviced or properly maintained since it was installed, so the processor board that controls the whole dimmer rack died. We ended up having to a coffee house by unplugging and plugging in lekos into wall sockets and with a borrowed 4-channel dimmer pack. Unfortunately, the programming for the dimmer rack was stored on the processor board, so when it failed all the programming was lost, meaning the house light panels in the booth, each lecture theatre, and the accordion closet all don't work. Various teachers have been complaining about this so we took it to the chief custodian who said she would have someone in to fix it. Now that the processor is fixed and working fine (except for the programming), various dimmer modules are starting to fail, one of which is for a section of house lights. We will randomly lose a section of houselights every so often, as well as all the other house light dimmers are starting to flicker and randomly fade down and up by 10 or 15%. We have started reporting this to the chief custodian who has started logging when it fails and when it comes back on. She had an electrician come and check if it was an electrical problem, which it wasn't (that's how we know it is a failing dimmer module). She trying to have a dimmer technician come in and fix the failing dimmer modules (there are more than just the houselights) and reprogram the processor, however, in the eyes of the school board it is a minor issue, and they want to wait until it becomes a major issue (which probably means the whole dimmer rack has to die).

As for the sound system, everything is fine and dandy. The mixer is a Mackie SR24-4, which is in great condition. All 24 channels work, along with every sub and aux. To my knowledge, nothing is wrong with it (but don't quote me on that, I am a lighting tech, not a sound tech.) We have four amps, I am not to sure what they are or have any of the details about them, so when I go back to school on Monday I will look into it. Our recent additions to the sound system include 10 wireless headset microphones the school bought since they don't want to have to rent microphones year after year after year for school musical. We also just got a duel compressor gate, which has worked wonders on the sound system. As for microphones, we have about 4 or 5 Shure SM58s, 4 microphones I know nothing about, and 1 wireless handheld microphone (an electrovoice I believe). We also have 2 InterM graphic eqs, one is a mono channel, the other is a duel channel, a Denon cd player, which we never use, and a Behringer Shark DSP. In addition to the sound equipment for the booth we have a portable cart for events in other places of the school, with a really basic mixer on it, along with two JBL speakers. I don't know what the mixer is off the top of my head, so I will have to look into that on Monday.

Now I have some questions about the old dimming system. How much of it worked when they removed it? For its age at the time I would expect there to be a lot of dead circuits and stuff, but just how dead was it. A music teach told me that techs were messing with wiring they shouldn't have been touching and ended up blowing apart the dimmer controller. Did this actually happen? If it did how massive was the damage? Obviously it was enough that they had to replace it. Also, how was it discovered that techs has rewired the auditorium? Lots of teachers have told me different and conflicting things about that, and I have been interested in what techs have to say about it. Why did techs even rewire the auditorium in the first place? Also, do you have any pictures of the booth from this time, the only pictures of the dimmer controller I can find include the one from the first year book (we still have that alt spot!) and another one from the 1978 year book. Also, did you ever see or take picture of the actual EC dimmer in the mechanical room upstairs where the CD-80 is now? I have never seen it and have always been interested. Did you ever see or use the patch panel (if there was one) for the dimmer. Our booth key works for the accordion closet and the plans for the school say there is supposed to be a patch panel in there. I assume it was put in for the EC system and then removed when the CD-80 was installed. How did it work? Was it the slider type patch panel or were there actual wire connections? I am sorry if this seems weird, but I have always been interested in the old dimming system because of the crazy stories about techs rewiring the auditorium and stuff.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 1, 2015)

This must be the thread that just won't die. Funny because there really isn't much in the way of "Electro Controls" product left at the Earl.

I suspect most of the "crazy stories" you've heard are just that, crazy stories. It's possible that some techs did some stuff that they shouldn't have done but it's more likely the systems failed due to neglect or attempts to fix things with inadequate training and supervision. That shouldn't come as any surprise since there has never been any attention paid to developing a technical theatre program.

The old EC dimming system was fully functional in 1995. I can't speak for what may have happened in the 5 or so years between then and when it was replaced. The control panel had been replaced by a Strand Mantrix some time before 1993. There probably aren't many pictures of that specific installation since it was retired before the age of digital cameras. There are pictures on this forum of similar installations though.

The EC dimming system got replaced by the CD80 rack around the turn of the century (2000). They turned down a more competitive bid that would have given the Earl an ETC Sensor 48, Express console, Source Fours and Altman fresnels in favour of a CD80 and GSX with no new lighting instruments for more money. A good portion of the refurbishment funds went to replace the stage drapes and rewiring some circuits to bring them up to code.


----------



## Les (Jan 1, 2015)

> yup, its definitely a Strand Lekolite. We have a few of those still hanging around at the theatre. They give a nice beam given their age.




JasonH said:


> given their age???
> they are a little over 10 years old.....



I know this was posted in like 2005 but since you were replying to me... 

I probably meant "given the technology implemented" (plano convex lenses, alzak reflector, etc). That, and I believe ours were closer to 20 y/o at the time.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 1, 2015)

FWIW, the Strand 2206 zoom ellipsoidals were donated by Kanata Theatre in 1998 when we replaced them with Source Fours. We got them used from GCTC along with an AVAB 211 console when the Ron Maslin Playhouse first opened.


----------

